# Red Lentil Soup w/Lemon



## Girl49 (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone tried "Red Lentil Soup with Lemon," from NYT Melissa Clark's "In the Kitchen with a Good Appetite?" Even my non-food-loving husband told me he was "thinking about it during the day" yesterday after I served it night before last. This no-meat-but-make-with-chicken-broth soup tasty and visually appealing. I added some potatoes I had left after Thanksgiving, and it was even better.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 29, 2011)

So, where is the recipe?


----------



## Girl49 (Nov 29, 2011)

Recipe: Red Lentil Soup With Lemon - New York Times

Here it is. I think you'll like it. Very quick and easy to put together; yummy; and good for you, too.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 29, 2011)

You had me with "lentil"

Thanks


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

